# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Φωτογραφική] KODAK Easy Share CX7525

## Μιχαλης Σκαλ

Τό προβλήμά μου μέ τήν εν λόγω φ/μ, είναι ότι ενώ τής βάζω τίς φορτισμένες ΠΛΗΡΩΣ μπαταρίες της ΔΕΝ ανοίγει ό φακός. Ή οθόνη ανοίγει κανονίκα (δίχνει τό σήμα ) καί μετά ''περιμένει'' τό άνοιγμα τού φακού.Τί μπορεί νά φταίει;Τίς πλήρως φορτισμένες μπαταρίες τίς είχα πάει σέ κατάστημα  τίς μετρίσανε και έδειχναν κανονικά φορτιζμένες....

----------

